# Two female Mbunas



## Bashiba (Feb 28, 2003)

These were sold to me as 2 female Afra's, turns out the Male Afra was actually a White Top Hara. So wondering what the other 2 actually are.

















Thanks


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Female Afra are nearly impossible to tell for sure. fins seem dark, but it might be the picture. Don't seem like White Top Hara to me.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Not sure what they are, but definitely not haras, female haras are a nicer dark blue color.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Why_spyder is the person to talk to, cyno king he is try PM him
They look like like cyno lions to me but thats just a stab in the dark


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

From the photos I can't tell what species of Cynotilapia they are. Like noki pointed out, most of the females of this genus are just plain hard to tell apart - they are more or less a dull brown/blue and don't have many traits that stick out for identification.

Did the tank or the store have any other information about these fish? Maybe even a list they order off of that they could look on for the different 'afra' they can order? This may or may not help but it may be worth a shot at asking.

Also, do you have any photos of your male? I would love to see him. :thumb:


----------



## Bashiba (Feb 28, 2003)

The store had several different species in various tanks and its been over a month since I got them, so I'm probably out of luck on that front, though I'll give it a shot. The owner told me they were all Afra's but he had no idea which variety.
Thanks for the help.
Here a couple pics of the Male, he is really looking good and has made himself king of the tank.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow look at the teeth on the 2nd picture yikes! lol


----------



## Bashiba (Feb 28, 2003)

Ya my wife calls him Barracuda.


----------

